# Sunday pics



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

My dad. Only the 2nd time he's been out this winter.








Jumbos wouldn't bite but some nice eater eyes did and a bunch of smaller perch.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

nice pics. I cant wait until all the snow is off the lakes I fish


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice pics! Look delicious, walleye and perch some of the best fish to eat.


----------

